# Zend Studio für Eclipse mit Java erweitern



## phpandjava (8. Mrz 2008)

Hallo!

Ich habe ZEND Studio Eclipse installiert.
Jedoch ist das installierte "Eclipse" rein auf php zugeschnitten.
Weis jemand wie man JAVA Support in Eclipse nachinstalliert?

Lg Alex


----------



## Wildcard (8. Mrz 2008)

Wirf doch einfach alle PlugIns/Features die du haben möchtest in dein Eclipse. Am einfachsten vermutlich mit dem Update Manager über die Europa Discovery Site.


----------



## phpandjava (8. Mrz 2008)

Hallo WildCard!

1000 Dank.
Ich installiere gerade Java Dev. !

Benötige ich noch weiteres oder wars das ?

Danke. Alex.


----------



## Wildcard (8. Mrz 2008)

Ich weiß ja nicht was du alles machen willst. Ausserdem habe ich keine Ahnung was in Zend schon dabei ist


----------



## phpandjava (8. Mrz 2008)

Ist alles wie gehabt, ich bin happy!

Super, danke für DEINE rasche Hilfe!


----------

